
DOJ Wants to Suspend Certain Constitutional Rights During Coronavirus Emergency - notlukesky
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/doj-suspend-constitutional-rights-coronavirus-970935/
======
olliej
DOJ always wants to get rid of constitutional rights - encryption, right to
attorney, right to a fair trial (it applies those two to "terrorists"), it
also supports police performing unconstitutional searches, civil forfeiture
(e.g. theft), etc, etc.

Police and the DOJ will _always_ hate constitutional restrictions on their
powers, because they see Americans as the enemy.

